# P-47 footage



## Gypsy (Aug 17, 2008)

There are some additional videos to the right once you get to the site.  Good stuff.

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4368250464023128830&pr=googsl"]P-47[/ame]


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 17, 2008)

What a beautiful bird!!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 18, 2008)

Glad you liked it.  ;)


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 19, 2008)

At the New England Air Museum there is a beautifully restored P-47 with a very nice interpretive exhibit surrounding it. I just took some pictures of it last week, and when I get the time I will upload them for all to see. 

Also, the New England Air Museum is well worth the visit if you are in the area.

Thanks for the post, Gypsy!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've seen the P-47. P-51, and Spitfire all at airshows. Those are the most beautiful aircraft to ever grace the sky IMO.


----------

